# Best of these Mobile Graphics for DVD Scaling & Efficiency via madVR?



## berimbaucrytz (9 mo ago)

Among the laptops I’m looking to buy some will have these graphics
https://www.notebookcheck.net/GeFor...vs-Quadro-P2000_10227_9860_8886.247598.0.html

I think the 1650ti may be the oldest of these mobile versions, but a user of same said he could use some number of the better settings in madVR to scale DVDs to 1080p. That’s what I want to.

But of the above three how do they compare at running madVR for best quality 1080p scaling of a commercially issued (Warners, CBS Paramount, Universal, Fox) ~ 90 minute movie or 60 minute TV show DVD-and at the least power consumption, heat and fan noise.

That is, which one may have the best of both, power and efficiency, for this task?

From what I can discern from the Cinebench and power consumption tests above, the p2000 seems like the best choice. Yes?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From what is stated in the other topic, are you not building an actual PC (you linked a Silverstone HTPC case)?

In which case, why are you looking at laptop gpus?


----------

